# PCI E 2.0 Grafikkarten auf ein ASUS P5W DH Deluxe



## March20 (5. März 2010)

Hi

 Ich würde gerne wissen wie es sich verhält wenn man eine GraKa mit PCI_E 2.0 (2.1) auf ein ASUS P5W DH Deluxe (hat ja nur PCI-E Steckplatz) verbaut.


 Bringt es dennoch einen Leistungsschub.

 Und welche GraKa würdet ihr empfehlen:
 ATI oder Geforce?

 Habe z.Z eine 8800 GTS.

 ATI unterstützt ja Directx 11 aber kein Physix.

 Danke für Antworten.


 Mein System

 Mainboard: ASUS P5W DH Deluxe
  CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2x2,4 GHz 4MB 266 MHz boxed
  Grafikkarte: GeForce 8800 GTS DDR3 320 Bit PCI-E 640 MB
  RAM: Corsair 6 GB CL5 Kit Twin 3X2048-6400
  Harddisk: Seagate 250 GB 16 MB 7200.10
  DVD: LG GDR - 8164B/16/52
 OS: Win 7 64 bit


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2010)

Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, der Unterschied beträgt maximal 3-5%. D.h. wenn Du zB eine doppelt so starke Karte kaufst, ist die halt nicht 100% besser, sondern "nur" 95% besser  

 AMD ist Moment bei Preis-Leistung und vor allem beim Strombedarf besser. Da bietet sich eine AMD 5770 an, die Du ab 125€ bekommst mit 1GB, die braucht mit maximal 105W nicht mehr Strom als eine 8800 GT, sogar 30-40W weniger als eine 8800 GTS, und passt auch sehr gut zu einem stärkeren Dualcore. Wenn Du in absehbarer Zeit einen Qaudcore holst, passt die natürlich auch noch gut, wobei man in dem Fall auch direkt zur 5850 greifen kann. Vom Strom her wäre die 5850 nicht anspruchsvoller als eine 8800 GTS (140W vs. 160W), d.h. wäre auch bestimmt kein Problem mit dem Netzteil.

 Die 5850 wäre halt für ne Dualcore aber fast schon zu gut, weil DIE Spiele bzw. die Grafikmodi, in denen die Karte ausgereizt wird, dafür tendenziell auch nen qaud brauchen. D.h. längere Zeit mit nem Dualcore, da lohnt die 5850 nicht, da würd ich eher die 5770 halt nach "nur" einem Jahr bzw. wenn man sich dann "endlich" nen Qaud holt ersetzen - man bekommt ja schließlich auch wieder was bei Verkauf der Karte.


 Genauso war es bei mir: ich hab erst vor kurzem meine AMD 3870 (~8800 GT) durch eine 5770 ersetzt, hab einen E7200 (2x 2,53GHz) - das gab eine massive Steigerung, je nach SPiel 60 bis über 200%, siehe auch mein review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware... 

 Für nen qaud reicht bei mir das Geld erst in ein paar Monaten, und wenn ich die 5850 ausgesucht hätte, dann hätte ich a) erst in 2-3 Monaten genug Geld dafür und b) könnte wiederum nen Quad erst wiederum 9-12 Monate danach kaufen, d.h. die 5850 hätte sich 9-12 Monate mit "nur" einem Dualcore begnügen müssen 


 Bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher: wie gut ist die 8800 GTS? Ein bisschen besser als die GT ? Also, dann kannst Du halt schon ne deutliche Steigerung auch mit "nur" einer 5770 haben. Wenn die GTs eher wie eine GTX ist, wäre die Steigerung halt nicht sooo groß, aber vor allem bei höheren Auflösungen trotzdem schon da. Die 5770 ist für mich zur zeit die Karte mit dem bestem P-L-Verhältnis, mit der sich auch ne Weile gut spielen läßt.

 wegen DX11: manche meinen, die 5770 sei zu schwach für DX11 - das bleibt abzuwarten, Es gibt wohl bestmmte DX11-Funktionen, die wirklich zu stark für die Karte sind, aber die kann man abstellen. IM Zweifel aber kann die Karte DX11, und es soll auch DX11-Funktionen geben, bei denen eine DX11-Karte wiederum besser läuft als eine gleichgute nicht-DX11. So oder so: es schadet nix, dass die DX11 hat.


 Alternative zwischen der 5770 und 5850: die Nvidia 275 GTX. Die kostet um die 190-210€. Verbaucht aber deutlich mehr Strom.


----------



## March20 (5. März 2010)

Danke für die ausführliche Info.

 Hab grad umgestellt auf Win 7

 Das waren mit RAM €230
 dann kam ein neuer Monitor €190

 Sumem: €420

 und wenn ich dann die GraKa rechne:

 5850: ~€300 (plus Quadcore 775 ~€200)

 Summe: €500


 Da würde es die 
 5770 werden. das liegt noch eher im Budget

 Da aber zur Zeit noch alle Games laufen werd ich wohl noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2010)

775 quad 200€? also, ein q9400 kostet 150€, und alle "teureren" lohnen sich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die sind nur minimal besser, kosten aber gleich viel mehr.

 Wenn es Dir eh noch reicht, dann warte ruhig. Meine 3870 hat halt bei FullHD dann schon bei NFS-Shift und MW2 Probleme gemacht auf mittel, das war mir dann zu blöd


----------



## March20 (5. März 2010)

Hab mich mal umgesehen bezüglich CPU

 Hab hier einen gefunden:

 INTEL Core 2 Quad Q9400 4x 2,67GHz FSB333 2X3MB boxed

 Laut http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us sollte der auch noch auf meinem P5W DH Deluxe laufen


 Kann mir das jemand bestätigen dass ich da keine Probleme haben werde?

 Der Preis liegt bei ~€170


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2010)

Wenn das in der CPU-Liste so steht, dann läuft der auch. evlt. vorher checken, welche BIOS-Version du hast, und ggf. updaten. ab Version 2103 geht die CPU 100%ig.

 aber 170€? Die müßte es ab 150€ geben, zB http://geizhals.at/redir.cgi?h=mindfactory&loc=http:%2F%2Fwww.mindfactory.de%2Fproduct_info.php%3Fproducts_id%3D432159%26pid%3Dgeizhals&key=fa4fcd0613dddfcab0bb59989ce945ea

 Aber an sich reicht ne Dualcore noch ne Weile aus. Man MUSS nicht unbedingt nen Quad haben.


----------



## March20 (5. März 2010)

das bios hab ich heute geupdated.


 und der preis gilt nur für D. Bin Österreicher.bei uns ist die Steuer 1% höher *gg*


 aber trotzdem danke für deine hilfreichen antworten.

 man lernt nie aus


----------



## March20 (9. März 2010)

eine Frage hätte ich vielleicht doch noch.

 Ist es lohnenswert wenn ich mir vorab einen neuen Prozessor zulege? oder soll ich das gleich mit dem Mainboard machen

 Hab mir die Teile schon zusammen gesucht.

 CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9400
 Mainboard: ASUS P5Q Deluxe

 Die Grafikkarte kommt dann später nach.


 Zur Zeit hab ich ien ASUS P5W DH Deluxe verbaut.

 Am wechsel schreckt mich eigentlich nur ab, dass ich dann wohl alles nochmal installieren muss.
 Und das hab ich grad hinter mir (Wechsel von Win XP auf Win 7)


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

Bei Deiner jetzigen Graka wird ne neue CPU erstmal nix bringen außer vlt. bei so was wie anno 1404 oder GTA4, und dann auch nicht sooo viel, als dass aus ruckeln dann ein flüssiges Spiel wird. 

 Den Kauf kannst Du natürlich trotzdem machen, aber an sich macht es wenig Sinn, außer die Preise für den Q9400 steigen sogar eher, als dass sie sinken.

 Und ein neues Board brauchst Du doch an sich nicht ...?


----------



## March20 (9. März 2010)

das board wäre eigentlich gedacht wegen dem PCI-Express 2.0 Slot

 Hab vor in absehbarer Zeit auf ne neue GraKa zu wechseln.

 Wahrscheinlich eine HD 5850


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

ja ja, das mit der 5850 steht ja im ersten Teil des threas schon drin  Aber PCi2.0 macht wie ich schon schrieb eben kaum was aus. Wenn Du das neue Board für effektiv nur ein paar Euro Aufpreis bekommen würdest, wäre das. Aber Dein Board bringt vlt. noch 40-50€, das neue kostet mond 120€. und 60-70€ draufzahlen für die VIELLEICHT 3-5% - das lohnt sich IMHO nicht. Von dem Geld würde es viel mehr bringen, wenn Du einfach eine bessere CPU nimmst, aber selbst das wäre nicht sonderlich sinnvoll, da die nächstbessere CPU 50-60€ = ca. 30% mehr kostet, aber bei weitem keine 30% besser ist.


----------



## March20 (9. März 2010)

also würde deiner meinung nach eine HD 5850 momentan reichen um die leistung bei games hoch zu fahren?
 oder soll ich dann doch gleich nen q9400 mit dazu nehmen?

 Zocke z.Z. BF BC2. könnte mich nicht über rückler (abgesehen von server-lags) beschweren.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

Wenn es Dir zur zeit reicht, dann lass es einfach wie es ist. Wenn, dann aber ne 5850 - die bringt ganz sicher schon ne Steigerung. Wenn noch ein Q9400 oder so dazukommt, würde es nochmal besser und vor allem "zukunftssicher". mit dem Dualcore müßtest Du halt irgendwann mal auf jeden Fall nachrüsten, weil die 5850 länger reichen wird als ein Dualcore 

 Aber Board wäre wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach unnötig.


----------



## March20 (9. März 2010)

merci merci


  das erleichtert mir meine entscheidung. jetzt muss nur noch die Kohle ran geschafft werden.

 Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied von welchem Hersteller die Karte kommt?

 Hätte eine ASUS bei nem Händler gefunden (Status: Lagernd)


----------



## March20 (12. März 2010)

HILFE

 hab den neuen prozessor eingebaut und das bios auf den aktuellen stand gebracht.

 leider komm ich jetzt gar nicht mehr hoch mit dem rechner.

 er hängt sich auf bei dem bild wo man  DEL drücken muss um ins BIOS zu kommen.


 nur leider tut sich da gar nix.
 Wie kann ich ein P5W DH Deluxe von ASUS komplett resetten?

 Das mit Batterie raus und umstecken hat nix gebracht


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

schau mal im boardhandbuch nach "cmos-reset"

 und geht es denn mit der alten CPU? CPU-Lüfter ist angeschlossen und dreht sich? 

 zur not (auch im handbuch) schauen, ob und wie du ggf. ein altes BIOS nachflashen kannst. Das geht bei neueren Boards oft über USB-Stick.


----------



## usopia (12. März 2010)

@March20: 
 also Bios 2103 hast du drauf? Und Bios-Reset hast du ja offenbar schon gemacht?
 Wenn deine Tastatur über USB angeschlossen ist versuch mal einen Adapter auf den alten Anschluss. Kann mich erinnern, daß es da mal Probleme gab in diese Richtung.


----------



## March20 (12. März 2010)

das letzte bios das ich drauf hatte war 3.001

 aber die sache hat sich erledigt.

 hab mir ein ASUS P5Q Deluxe besorgt.
 war ohnehin geplant wegen PCI-E 2.0


 die sache läuft wie geschmiert. jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen WLAN Adapter


----------

